# Shostakovich Cycle Recommendation - Barshai or Haitink?



## AClockworkOrange

I'm looking for a Shostakovich cycle to fill the gaps in the loose symphonies I own.

Both the Barshai on Brilliant Classics and Haitink on Decca have for the moment dropped below £25.

Which one of these cycles would be most highly recommended? I'm looking for a second opinion really as I have flip-flopped on this choice and I'm pretty much on the fence.

Presently, I'm erring towards Barshai because of his connection to the composer. 

Both sound great on YouTube from what I have heard of Symphonies 5, 7 and 10.

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## joen_cph

A difficult choice, both are very good. But maybe Barshai, supplemented with Haitink´s 8th.


----------



## Albert7

I checked out the Haitink cycle from the library and will get back later after I listen to it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thanks for your responses Joen_cph & Albertfallickwang :tiphat:

Speaking of Barshai, I noticed these three parts of an interview with him discussing Shostakovich.

Part 1: 




Part 2: 




Part 3:


----------



## KenOC

You can get the set of Barshai symphonies for nine bucks if you don't mind MP3s.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...21018546&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+barshai


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> You can get the set of Barshai symphonies for nine bucks if you don't mind MP3s.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...21018546&sr=1-1&keywords=shostakovich+barshai


Thanks I also found out about it on iTunes.


----------



## ptr

Barshai any given day, his understanding of this music is way more idiomatic then Hatink's will ever be! Haitink is the substitute conductor in this Decca cycle, it should have been the first choice Kirill Kondrashin leading this, but unfortunately Haitink had him assassinated (well that is my theory at least) for wanting to take the Concertgebouw Orkest to the next level! 

Barshai is slightly undermined by the WDR orchestra in some symphonies seeming slightly uninterested (Lacklustre IMHO) and the sound quality is quite synthetic in the close miked German way (Decca's sound quality is superior), Barshai's classic recording of the fourteenth with Moscow CO and Vishnevskaya is bar none, a true classic! (Russian Disc)

/ptr


----------



## techniquest

I would second what 'ptr' has said above. 
I would add that if you opt for Barshai, you'll enjoy what is probably the best symphony no.13 recording available.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Thanks Ptr & Techniquest.

I will definitely go for the Barshai recordings. Whilst looking at the Symphonies, Amazon recommended this set to me which has the Barshai Symphonies and much more. It would duplicate two recordings I have (The Cello/Violin Concerti and Mtsensk) but for the price difference, It would pretty much plug all of the gaps - assuming it includes the Preludes & Fuges.

I'm going to have to think on this, but I will definitely opt for Barshai.

Previous experience with Brillian Classics sets has been very positive so in either case, it will be very interesting.


----------



## JACE

joen_cph said:


> A difficult choice, both are very good. But maybe Barshai, supplemented with Haitink´s 8th.


I agree with this.

You don't want to miss Haitink's 8th, but -- on the whole -- I think Barshai's readings are more idiomatic & interesting.


----------



## Albert7

After hearing some Haitink, I think that I will pick up both sets at some point. Why not have two different readings?


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I have ordered the Shostakovich Edition in the end. I cannot wait to dig into this set :angel:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

On a side note, I was until a moment before the order just going to acquire the symphonies but looking at the other pieces I wanted in open tabs on my browser, it would be more expensive to order the loose pieces than just go with the Edition box.

Brilliant Classics' Faure and CPE Bach boxes are excellent so this will hopefully follow suit. Looking at the performers, I think it will more than deliver.


----------



## JACE

There's some GREAT stuff in there, ACO. Keep us posted as you progress through it all.


----------



## KenOC

albertfallickwang said:


> After hearing some Haitink, I think that I will pick up both sets at some point. Why not have two different readings?


Only two??? That's hardly sufficient. And nobody has even mentioned the now-complete set from Petrenko...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Will do Jace


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> Only two??? That's hardly sufficient. And nobody has even mentioned the now-complete set from Petrenko...


Dang it you are going to make me broke. I'm already working on multiple cycles of Beethoven and Mahler symphonies LOL.


----------



## joen_cph

Personally I found Shostakovich to be one of those composers where interpretations overall differ less markedly, and 2 -3 basic sets + some supplementary recordings bought gradually will certainly be enough, IMO .


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've settled for about three recordings of each - I had the Haitink cycle for years but long felt that I needed to supplement it with various Soviet/Russian recordings, whatever the sonic drawbacks. I still covet Kondrashin's 4th on Melodiya and Barshai's 14th on Russian Disc to complete the picture but current prices for used copies are off-limits.


----------



## Vaneyes

Again, sets are not the way to go. Especially for me, when I can easily (and do) ignore Shostakovich's first three and last three. That leaves nine impressives, which is in the quality ballpark with Mahler. Not a big surprise that Shostakovich numbered Mahler as one of his influences.

To the issue at hand, the Barshai set might be a good cheapo option for Shostakovich newbies. I can appreciate Russian appreciation, but I don't think Barshai is the one to lean on for that. I suggest beginning with Rozhdestvensky in that regard, though I do think Russian artist association is not a necessity for Shostakovich performances.

There are no Barshai Shostakovich symphonies that can be standard-bearers for me. Their thinking, their playing, just isn't good enough. Whereas, Haitink's cycle has five--5, 6, 8, 9, 12. Four of these performances are with Concertgebouw, and one with the LPO.

Let the flaming commence.:devil:


----------



## Triplets

AClockworkOrange said:


> I'm looking for a Shostakovich cycle to fill the gaps in the loose symphonies I own.
> 
> Both the Barshai on Brilliant Classics and Haitink on Decca have for the moment dropped below £25.
> 
> Which one of these cycles would be most highly recommended? I'm looking for a second opinion really as I have flip-flopped on this choice and I'm pretty much on the fence.
> 
> Presently, I'm erring towards Barshai because of his connection to the composer.
> 
> Both sound great on YouTube from what I have heard of Symphonies 5, 7 and 10.
> 
> I'd appreciate any input.


I use to own the Haitink on lp, and have the Barshai on my phone in mp3 sound. I have the Haitink 4th on CD.
They are both good. Barshai may be more idiomatic--he did know the Composer, after all--but Haitink does a great job of sorting out the textures and then stepping on the gas when the music calls for it. I think between those two I'd take the Tink.


----------



## Haydn man

Shostakovich is a composer who I have little experience of and would like to acquire a set of symphonies to explore, so this is an interesting thread
I note KenOC's comments about Petrenko and understand the recordings so far have been well received
So much music so little time


----------



## KenOC

Yes, I'd put Petrenko, generally, at the top of the pile. But if I were looking to explore the symphonies, and maybe not sure Dmitri was really my guy, I might stick a toe in the water and get the cheap Barshai download instead. Plenty of time to spend the big bucks later. And Barshai's no weenie.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...ergei+Aleksashkin+&+The+Choral+Academy+Moscow


----------



## Haydn man

KenOC said:


> Yes, I'd put Petrenko, generally, at the top of the pile. But if I were looking to explore the symphonies, and maybe not sure Dmitri was really my guy, I might stick a toe in the water and get the cheap Barshai download instead. Plenty of time to spend the big bucks later. And Barshai's no weenie.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...ergei+Aleksashkin+&+The+Choral+Academy+Moscow


Thanks for that Ken,
On my side of the pond it's not quite as cheap as that but I notice on iTunes it is £15 (about 22$) so still a pretty reasonable amount for so much music.
Interestingly, most of the really great deals on Amazon US are not on the UK site, but I guess this is market forces.


----------

